# What's on your "bucket list"?



## normaldave (Jun 9, 2019)

So I have an old friend, (he's on the right side in this picture).  USAF Veteran, Desert Storm+, struggling mightily against Pancreatic Cancer which has expanded to Liver Cancer. (He's granted me permission to tell his story here).

He has this old '71 Dodge D100 Sweptline Pickup which I refer to as "the rust bucket".  He loves that old truck, and has tinkered with it over the last several years.  Not an easy task, as he lives alone in a small duplex apartment with only a carport.  He's had a few of these era trucks in his life, and is just smitten with them.



He's had an old '72 340 4-barrel motor for over 30 years, and his dream has been to build it, and put it in "something".  We were visiting awhile back, and "smack talk", soon became "action talk".  I offered to host the project in my modest 1960's-era single car garage.  He seemed in awe and disbelief that the dream was becoming a reality.  I simply said, "it's not much of a shop, but it has a concrete floor and a roof over our heads".

Why such an unusual bucket list item when life appears to be dangerously short? It's your dream, who cares what anybody else thinks, I say "game on".  I did my best to clean up the garage, make the tight space workable, picked up my old engine lift and stand from my brother's place, made a few measurements of the garage space and back room.

"Out" with the original tired 318 2-bbl: (another old friend chipped in to help, a great master plumber btw...).

"In" with the freshly built 1972 340-4bbl motor. (He looks pretty happy for a guy with a really bad case of cancer...).

Something a bit fishy about that new motor eh?  What's with the aluminum heads on a small block Mopar anyhow?  Well the 340 got bored .030 over, and you know they make these aftermarket crankshafts nowadays that have a longer stroke...So now, he has a *416* cubic inch Mopar small block going into that old rust bucket truck.  A new set off Edelbrock performer heads, an old Victor 340 aluminum intake, new Edelbrock AVS carb.  He already has 4.56 Sure Grip rear differential, and is adding a new Turbo Action 10" torque converter to this project.  (Go big or go home, I guess).

"All dressed up and somewhere to go":


Maybe it will fit here? (sharp-eyed viewers will notice I have the front pump out of the 727 transmission).

_"I Love the smell of parts washer fluid in the morning...smells like...Victory!" _
-Taking a break.  He's got a few hours of work in him on a good day before he hits his limit.  He's really enjoying the project.  He says the VW shirt is "just a shirt"...

The good news is that everything is relative, and my small, humble garage has made me better appreciate my work space, and motivated me to try to "keep up appearances" during the project. My home-built bench never looks this organized.

So, what's the point of this post? It's not to advertise "what I'm doing", or to draw attention to a friend in a real life struggle.  It's to tell a vehicle story, and offer a stark reminder of what is important in this life, and that we are not promised tomorrow.

While the engine swap project for an ill friend is the primary goal on the surface, the real blessing has been to me.  I have so enjoyed brushing the rust off of my old-school skills, and appreciating the fellowship and time with old friends.  The 1 or 2 lifelong relationships that a man can absolutely count on, the ones you can go a year without hearing from, pickup the phone, and it's as if you just talked to them yesterday.

Seems I'm into old trucks lately, even JrobertsJ20 (owner of that nice red/white '79 J20 pickup I wrote about last Fall), dropped by to turn wrenches and clean bolts in the parts washer for awhile!
Jeep J20 truck build

I have forgotten how much I know about these era of motors and transmissions.  I've not done much with Mopars in the last 20 years or so.  I've decided having all that knowledge, and not using it, or sharing it is akin to having a highly skilled hunting dog, and never taking it hunting.  I think I'm going to "hunt" a bit more while I'm able. 

-Those of you who are moved to pray for him, please do.

-Old truck fans, enjoy.

-Those who have gotten too busy to make time to lend a hand to someone, mend fences, restore relationships, Stop... Make time, receive a blessing.

While we're at it, if you have a rust free 71 Dodge truck body laying around the house, before we finish this project, let me know, (asking for a friend...)

David


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Really nice,,,,and well written,wish I had your gift for writing,,,,definitely prayers sent from an Ex 14yr AF Vet myself,,,,

Ask him about putting a six-pack on that pretty engine?


----------



## JrobertsJ20 (Jun 10, 2019)

The old 71 dodge is rough on the outside, but everything done to it these last few years has been top notch.   Rust and paint may fly off of it with that 416 cu.in. Mopar under the hood, but the core of that truck is rock solid....just click your seat belt and enjoy the ride.    Well done, well done!!!


----------



## rayjay (Jun 10, 2019)

If you were closer I would try to help you guys but too far. 

If your bud is on FB [ bad I know ] tell him there are some support groups that have a ton of info unavailable from his medical team. Did he have a Whipple surgery ?


----------



## rayjay (Jun 10, 2019)

BTW, a semi-famous Lawrenceville area Mopar guy had a 396 CI 340 that was a jet in a Baracuda [ aka Fast Fish ] and it still had the iron heads. Middle 11s in street trim iirc. We could not keep a flex plate in it.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 10, 2019)

Boy, that takes me back...way back.  We used to attend the old Hayes (or was it Whitey Whiten Dodge? the mind is a terrible thing), Chrysler-Plymouth Mopar Meet back in the early 80s in Lawrenceville at the old location. It was called "The Atlanta Power Show" then. Guy that organized the show, had a 69 Daytona (a bit of a rough street car), and a beautiful Ice Blue metallic EB3?, 71 Hemi Cuda, which back then were just nice un-restored original cars.  I could have easily crossed paths with the Fast Fish, if he attended one of those meets.

Oh, and thanks for the offer of help! It's really not all that far...


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 10, 2019)

Sorry to here about your friend's health issues. Will pray for him.
Its awesome that you are spending time with him & helping him.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 10, 2019)

I worked at Hayes from about 84 to 89 so was at the Mopar Meets before they moved to Commerce in the 90s.  When I left there I opened Rays Tech in Lawrenceville.

I was the go to parts guy at Hayes for anything to do with performance or Direct Connection.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 11, 2019)

JrobertsJ20 said:


> The old 71 dodge is rough on the outside, but everything done to it these last few years has been top notch.   Rust and paint may fly off of it with that 416 cu.in. Mopar under the hood, but the core of that truck is rock solid....just click your seat belt and enjoy the ride.    Well done, well done!!!


When I was 16,had a chance to buy a 70 Challenger,383 6pack,race cam,nitrous,can't remember the rear end in it,triple black,,,,my Dad talked me out of it,,,,prolly would've killed myself,,,,


----------



## specialk (Jun 11, 2019)

this is just plain awesome.....


----------



## Raylander (Jun 11, 2019)

specialk said:


> this is just plain awesome.....



X2.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 11, 2019)

Time for an update.  Missed a few days since our last episode.  Moving furniture for my daughter, waiting on parts, (can't believe the parts stores don't stock everything, I mean you'd think the truck was nearly 50 years old of something!)

We're taking an easy pace, focusing our efforts on my friend's "good days".  Cleaned and wire brushed bolts and parts, etc.  So we put the new bushing in the front pump, seals, gaskets, and re-installed into the old 727, marked the new TCI HD flex plate and new Turbo Action converter for bolt pattern. Motor mounts, a little of this, a little of that, spray a little paint.

Little brown truck brought a "Made in USA" Turbo Action 10" stall converter...installed it, (yep, we pre-filled it with fluid thank you very much), "Life is Good". 

Btw, can we find him a different shirt?  XL with anything but VW on the front?  I have patience, compassion, but even I have limits. 

Hey, we're just about ready to hang the new engine on the lift, install the new flex plate, and then nothing left but to drop it into the engine bay, and "Bob's your Uncle".  Well, it got a little late, and we just don't have the enthusiasm to stay up all night thrashing wrenches like we did in the good ol' days. 

Nothing left to do but read it a bedtime story from the old Direct Connection race engine manual...
Tuck it in, call it a night.

If all goes well, and "good days" prevail, we ought to fire it up and break it in Saturday afternoon!

Thanks again for following along, he seems like a kid at Christmas, I get the impression he still doesn't believe the project is really happening.  Your comments and likes are quite motivating, it appears to give him a boost of energy and determination.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 12, 2019)

That's an awesome thing you are doing!! Always good to see gearheads keeping their skills in check..


----------



## rayjay (Jun 12, 2019)

When I had my shop I built a test stand so I could bolt the motor to it, hook up a radiator with elec fan, oil press guage, water temp, ex with mufflers, etc and fire up the motor. 45 min cam break in then let it cool overnight, come back in the next morning and remove ex and vc and retorque the heads. Then back on with ex and a sectioned vc and hot lash the valves. Double check ign timing and then the motor was ready to go in the car.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 12, 2019)

These are some magnetic stickers I used to put on my autox car when I worked at Hayes. They are on the gun safe now.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 12, 2019)

rayjay said:


> These are some magnetic stickers I used to put on my autox car when I worked at Hayes. They are on the gun safe now.



It is indeed a small world, I feel a great disturbance in the automotive time/space continuum...
(Inside/top lid of my old tool chest...)


----------



## rayjay (Jun 12, 2019)

They started the change to Mopar Performance just before I left.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 12, 2019)

And it is a small world. One of my autoX buds from the mid 80s showed up on Woody's a few years back. He was driving a Shelby Charger back then. I, on the other hand, was driving a Renault LeCar !!!


----------



## normaldave (Jun 14, 2019)

I think it was a "Good Day", yesterday.  The goal was to get the motor set in place, nothing else.  My plumber friend dropped by to assist.  My sick friend was resting up at home.  Just about the time we put the first two bolts in the bellhousing, he walked into the garage.  "I sent you a text, asking how goes the "get this thing out of my garage now" project?, you didn't answer, so I thought I'd better come on over".  Just look at that smile.

I explained that all electronic communications around that time were obscured by The Allman Brothers "Stormy Monday", live version, playing on the garage stereo, (remember you have to turn it up a bit since it starts out so quiet).  My wife is confident I can't even pick up a wrench without blues, or (bluegrass) playing in the background.

He's quite comfortable in this position, remember "He's a professional plumber..." (kids, don't try this at home).

You know things are going right when you nail the motor mount studs on the first engine drop, and then all the bellhousing bolts are able to be installed fully and snugged by your fingers. (yes, way...)  While I can't claim that the Good Lord cares about rust bucket Dodge trucks specifically, I do know that he cares about us, and for that, (trouble-free motor installs), friends, and the good folks on this forum, I am thankful. 

The truck has earned the nickname "Frankenstein"  It's big, green, ugly, (don't forget rusty), scarred, often misunderstood, about to get a second chance at life.

Whoa... "light bulb moment".  "Frankenstein", sounds a bit familiar. Age, illness, marks on our bodies of lessons learned, sounds a lot like most of us, including our friend battling cancer, (except the green part).   That's what our hobbies are really about aren't they?  The pursuit of them is really just an excuse to spend time with a friend or two.

I'm feeling pretty good about a Saturday afternoon engine break-in session at this point.   Thanks again for playing along.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 14, 2019)

Inspiring!  Congratulations to everyone who is taking a hand in this. 

I would put my money on this being as good as any other medicine your friend might have available.


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 14, 2019)

Great story, I've e njoyed it and the pics immensely. I actually learned to drive on a 1970 Dodge pick-up, same color too. Those first lessons were in 1970....

And, tell your friend that 88 said...."So, what's a little surface rust between friends?" I sure hope you can include a little video of the sound, once you get her going! 

Well done, young man!!


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

I see the "pros" on TV dropping the motor and trans in as one unit and I just have to shake my head. It takes them forever. Tilt the motor this way, that way, oops we just scratched the paint, oops we just bent the core support, etc.

 This is how a wise person does it.  Trans in place but a couple of inches back. Slowly lower the motor with it horizontal, no tilt needed. Jiggle the motor a bit as the mounts meet up. Slide the trans forward, hit all the fasteners, done. I've installed many a motor this way all by myself. There is no drama. 

Good job !!


----------



## JrobertsJ20 (Jun 14, 2019)

Frankenstein is perfect...need to have that airbrushed on the tailgate.    Engine looks great, wish I could come by and hear it roar Saturday.  I'll be out of town, but with you guys in spirit...Great Job...Awesome!


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

It would be interesting to take it down the 1/4 mile on a test and tune night. I would imagine it's got a 3.23 rear gear, maybe 3.55. If it didn't just blow the tires off it would probably run mid 13s to mid 14s. Might need race gas to really let it show what it could do.

 4.11 gears, posi and some sticky tires should see it in the low to mid 13s if not better. Really, now that I remember it's over 400 ci it might go mid 12s.

This is assuming brakes etc up to 85+ mph trap speeds for the current set up.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 14, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Something a bit fishy about that new motor eh?  What's with the aluminum heads on a small block Mopar anyhow?  Well the 340 got bored .030 over, and you know they make these aftermarket crankshafts nowadays that have a longer stroke...So now, he has a *416* cubic inch Mopar small block going into that old rust bucket truck.  A new set off Edelbrock performer heads, an old Victor 340 aluminum intake, new Edelbrock AVS carb.  _*He already has 4.56 Sure Grip rear differential*_, and is adding a new Turbo Action 10" torque converter to this project.  (Go big or go home, I guess).


He's got the 8-3/4 with 4.56 Sure Grip...Yeah baby...  Going to need some sticky tires shortly.

Can't answer for the brakes, but they are in working order.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

normaldave said:


> He's got the 8-3/4 with 4.56 Sure Grip...Yeah baby...  Going to need some sticky tires shortly.
> 
> Can't answer for the brakes, but they are in working order.


NO KIDDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGOSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With some 9" slicks and some race gas we are talking about high 11's !! Prolly has drum brakes on the front !??@!?!?

The only crashed car I ever saw at the Commerce bracket races was a B bodied Mopar. I didn't see it happen or even know it happened until we went down there as they were hacksawing out the door bar on the upside down car to get the driver out. It was outside the guard rail on the grass past the finish line on the pit side of the track. Well after dark of course.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 14, 2019)

He reports drum brakes all the way around, but they are good, and he does have power brake booster, new hardware everywhere, and unrelated, the crazy factory power steering system, completely rebuilt.

Forgot to mention, 3" exhaust, Walker Dynomax mufflers, straight H-pipe, turn-downs just in front of the rear axle.  He mentioned a bit of wheel hop with the old 318 2-bbl.  Going to have to work on this setup a bit.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

I saw some clamp-on Lakewoods somewhere....


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

Not the ones I remember but probably closer. Really need the higher priced spread but for a one shot deal these would do ok.

https://nwga.craigslist.org/pts/d/calhoun-traction-bars/6904089719.html


----------



## normaldave (Jun 14, 2019)

Getting closer...(shiny, shiny).

Looky who's truck came over to visit, in anticipation of a new motor start tomorrow! (JrobertsJ20). That big, bad AMC 360 ought to bring us some good luck...


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

I drove a bud's 401 Javelin and it was FAST !! 

On the AMC front, there is some good info on the WWW about Wally Booth and the Booth/Arons pro stock team. If you are wondering how they were somewhat competitive all you need to know is that Arons was the founder of Dart and they had a friendly guy at the AMC factory who would issue PNs for aftermarket parts.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 14, 2019)

I should post a pic of my truck project.....


----------



## rayjay (Jun 15, 2019)

I have to admit to not being modern enough. I had my phone with a decent camera right in my pocket and didn't think to take a pic of the super nice 70 AMX I saw at S&S Ace Hdwe in Buford this evening. Me and the owner talked for over a half hour until the employees ran us off so they could chain up the gates .  

That funky dark lime green color AMC had back then. Flat black hood and fender tops, factory hood scoop hood, 390, auto, discs all around, Moser rear axles [ only knowledge about AMC will know why ] , Holley vac secondary, alu intake, HP factory cast iron manifolds [ a positive imo as I don't like headers on a street car ]  styled steel wheels, slightly lowered in the front, very nice interior. Just an all around nice car. If I could have any 'normal' street car from the late 60's to 1970 the AMX would be on the short list. The owner and I had a lot in common, sports cars, SCCA, drag racing, muscle cars, lots of varied experience and knowledge. Yes he was my age , older actually.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 15, 2019)

I was late enough getting home from the "20 min" trip that I got stuck taking the wife out to eat !!


----------



## normaldave (Jun 15, 2019)

Sounds like a great day.  

Our was decent, but some loose ends to tie up, mysteries to solve.  We just turned off the lights in the garage.  Fired up the new motor this afternoon after the usual minor hiccups.  Broke it in without issue, pulled the idle back down after the proper time, something is not quite right.  A few things to sort out, minor mysteries to solve.  Updates to follow, once I investigate a bit.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 15, 2019)

That's why the test stand was so awesome. The motor is right there at a comfortable height.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 17, 2019)

Update:

So we had a part failure during the break-in on Saturday.  One of those things, and rare for us.  Thinking there was a quality issue with the cam and/or lifters from the supplier.  In short, motor comes back out, over to the machine shop for inspection/cleaning, then new cam and lifters, and rinse/lather/repeat.

This is NOT how your new cam and lifters is supposed to look...


Strangely, the night before, I heard a noise out in the darkened garage, investigating, I found this: Just the headlights glowing, nothing else.  (maybe that was a sign, reminds me of the movie "Christine")...

Had a great time Saturday, wife found a cake on sale with the right colors for "Frankenstein" (the newly adopted nickname for the rust bucket truck).  She couldn't resist...

A few friends dropped by for the big event:

Well, you might cross to the other side of the street or choose another aisle at Wal Mart if you see this bunch coming your way, but rest assured, Natural Disaster, Civil Unrest, Broke down in the rain on the side of the road at night? They'll likely be your heroes coming to your aid. I'm the scary one on the left, maybe the authorities won't recognize me (this time) 

So, a quick vacation, then back to turning wrenches early next week, stay tuned.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 17, 2019)

oils today don't have the zinc to protect a tappet camshaft break in.  

I haven't tried it with synthetic oils, but up until a couple years ago, Rotella has the most zinc in it, and it was a lot less than the oils in the 90's.

Thank you EPA


----------



## normaldave (Jun 17, 2019)

Good point, we used all the heavy/sticky, break-in lube, but it's not like it used to be. Machine shop reports more failures early than the "old days".


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

Our local online newspaper has contacted us to do a story on this project, and this thread.  They were very interested in the state, region, even national participation (Cmp1 for example).   Thanks again for your support, my friend really is lifted up with your responses.

Check Hometown Headlines next Monday.
Hometown Headlines


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Our local online newspaper has contacted us to do a story on this project, and this thread.  They were very interested in the state, region, even national participation (Cmp1 for example).   Thanks again for your support, my friend really is lifted up with your responses.
> 
> Check Hometown Headlines next Monday.
> Hometown Headlines


Really great thing your doing,,,,this country needs more folks like you,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> oils today don't have the zinc to protect a tappet camshaft break in.
> 
> I haven't tried it with synthetic oils, but up until a couple years ago, Rotella has the most zinc in it, and it was a lot less than the oils in the 90's.
> 
> Thank you EPA


I think they use rotella for MC engine rebuilds,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Good point, we used all the heavy/sticky, break-in lube, but it's not like it used to be. Machine shop reports more failures early than the "old days".



this is your friend... about $12


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I sure wish I had gotten into engine rebuilds when I was younger,,,,check out cross plane crankshafts,relatively new for MC engines,,,,https://www.cycleworld.com/sport-rider/crossplane-what/


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> this is your friend... about $12
> 
> View attachment 973276


IIRC, you run a parts store up your way?  Think you could prep about 6 qts worth of your favorite Shell Rotella oil and a bottle of the Comp Cams additive?  I'll PM my credit card number and shipping address. TIA


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2019)

You guys are really blessed to have the tools and the know how,,,,


normaldave said:


> Update:
> 
> So we had a part failure during the break-in on Saturday.  One of those things, and rare for us.  Thinking there was a quality issue with the cam and/or lifters from the supplier.  In short, motor comes back out, over to the machine shop for inspection/cleaning, then new cam and lifters, and rinse/lather/repeat.
> 
> ...


Great pic's,,,,I get ragged on for my Dodge 2500 truck over in the Drivler thread,,,,????


----------



## JrobertsJ20 (Jun 18, 2019)

Strange lights at night.....oh how Christine the 1958 Fury meets Frankenstein the 71 Green Dodge would be a great sequel


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

Hmmm...


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 18, 2019)

rayjay said:


> I have to admit to not being modern enough. I had my phone with a decent camera right in my pocket and didn't think to take a pic of the super nice 70 AMX I saw at S&S Ace Hdwe in Buford this evening. Me and the owner talked for over a half hour until the employees ran us off so they could chain up the gates .
> 
> That funky dark lime green color AMC had back then. Flat black hood and fender tops, factory hood scoop hood, 390, auto, discs all around, Moser rear axles [ only knowledge about AMC will know why ] , Holley vac secondary, alu intake, HP factory cast iron manifolds [ a positive imo as I don't like headers on a street car ]  styled steel wheels, slightly lowered in the front, very nice interior. Just an all around nice car. If I could have any 'normal' street car from the late 60's to 1970 the AMX would be on the short list. The owner and I had a lot in common, sports cars, SCCA, drag racing, muscle cars, lots of varied experience and knowledge. Yes he was my age , older actually.



I just had to respond. I owned a 1970 AMX, 390, 4SPD. It was an awesome car that I left stored at my Dad's house when I got sent to Germany in 1981. I ended up selling it to buy a new BMW 320i, to cruise the autobahn. 

This is not my car, but is just like it. Except that mine had a black hockey stick stripe vs the white on this one. It was a very fast car, faster than my 1969 Road Runner, but not as quick as the new Corvette I took to Germany on my 2nd tour in 1988.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

I was amused with an idea the other day. AMC got a lot of sales out of whacking the back end off one model and viola, new car.  AMX and Gremlin.

This AMX was lowered in the front just enough to have a tiny bit of rake. He had to have the front spindles modified to keep from rubbing the tires. I can really see why with that pic of a stocker. He had the same wheels.

There is a 79 AMX on FB right now...….. anybody ,,,,,,,, anybody,,,,,,,, 

Actually, AMC had some good stylists for the most part. I think the American was a clean design, simple, good lines. Same for the first gen Javelin and AMX. They lost their way later on these two. To many forced accent lines on the fenders.

 The first gen Hornet was just OK. The second gen was pretty good.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

I just read a Bobby Allison bio and he would have won quite a few races with the Matador except for Traco using alum rockers knowing they wouldn't last and keeping this fact from Allison.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

I'll chime in. This was the first car I ever bought. 1972 Dodge Dart Swinger.  When I got it, it had hubcaps, whitewalls, vinyl top, 318 2bbl.  Shown here, it had a 1971 340 that I prepped myself, a custom built 904 transmission, that I also built. Factory '70 340 hood w/functional scoops and pins, the bumble bee stripe was black reflective 3M so it turned white when lights hit it at night.  (confused lots of folks).
This is likely 10 years after the engine build and paint.  Lots of miles of car shows, cruise-ins, races, etc.  It was a great driving car, and as far as up to about 3 years ago, still running the same engine and transmission although somebody did a full color change on it.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

"Frankenstein" got a new accessory today...my friend's name is Joel, middle initial "M"...  We think the cartoon version of Frankenstein suits his personality. 
Look at that hood...see? "rustbucket"


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

Our 'new' car is an 03 Durango 5.9 aka 360 aka LA aka big brother to the 273 and "The Last V8" from the good old days.  Our old car is a 97 van with the same motor. What's weird is that the van is a light duty 2500 [ 5 lug wheels ] but has the 904 based od trans while the Durango has the 727 based [ 45re 46 re ?? ]. The Dur was ordered with the full tow package. Both are surprisingly quick although neither gets run hard any more due to age and miles [ on the driver and the vehicle].


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

I think back in the day the only Mopar I ever owned was a 67 Barracuda fastback, red with white interior, 6, 3 on the tree, 4 1/4" bolt pattern wheels, whining rearend, etc. Very nice clean car. I bought it with the intent of making it my first drag car. Guy 2 houses up had a 383/727 out of a RR for $200. There was a wrecked 383 Barracuda in a local junk yard for everything I needed. A buddy from Hyde Olds had a red fastback with a Hemi swapped in that he raced at Dallas. I never followed through as I couldn't stand the idea of destroying such a nice car. 

After that I bought a 55 to build but sold it as it was too rusty under the bondo, then got a 66 SS Chevelle, 396 2 bolt bottom end with rectangular port heads, the angled Torker intake, 850 holley, Olds 5.00 geared '12 bolt cover 10 bolt gear' rear end I bought from Harold Hyde out from under their bracket Cutlass. Got to race it at Dallas a couple of times before house buying caused it to be sold. Dallas really sucked on several levels so it wasn't that great a loss.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

Speaking of Dallas. I have some super 8 film of a Pro Stock and Funny Car match race there. Jungle Jim, Arnie the Farmer Beswick, Blue Max and one other. I need to get it put onto disc.

A few years ago Lewis Bloom was talking about one of the very famous fuel tuners whose first job as a tuner was for Jungle Jim at that very Dallas match race. Sadly I used too much film on slow as street cars and didn't get all the PS and FC runs on tape. I don't remember how much footage I have from the pits. I do remember my first exposure to nitro fumes !!!


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

So here's an old pic of Joel's '69 Dodge truck. 

Here's the specs, straight from the horses' mouth:

_".10.10 steel crank. Anemic 318 rods with full floating wrist pins and original 9.5 to 1 1969 pistons, all balanced with a 340 windage tray. Double roller chain, high volume oil pump. The heads were yours, (normaldave's) '72 318 gasket matched with 340 valve springs. Comp Cam's 280/ 480 on 112 Degree centerline. You or Ryan helped degree it. Holley strip dominator intake (Low rise single plane). Carter 625 CFM AVS. Mopar Performance ignition with the chrome box. The rear end was a 3:91 Sure Grip, but most importantly... The converter was out of a '69 383 Road Runner. It flashed at 2,800 RPM's. A freak of nature for sure but that's what made it come alive."_

This truck also had headers, dual exhaust w/turndowns at the axle, the exact same wheels, (literally) as Frankenstein wears today.  It was a terror, nobody believed a big ol' Dodge truck with a puny 318 could run like that, left lots of "hot" car owners simply embarrassed, or just shaking their heads.  It was his daily driver too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)

normaldave said:


> IIRC, you run a parts store up your way?  Think you could prep about 6 qts worth of your favorite Shell Rotella oil and a bottle of the Comp Cams additive?  I'll PM my credit card number and shipping address. TIA



Dave, I sold my Napa stores back in 2008.  I wish I could help you out, but I don't have this stuff now.  It can be ordered from Summit or many other places. But I would be happy to make a donation and ship it to you.  I will order it tomorrow, and ship it to your location.  

Pappy


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

Thanks Pappy, not necessary, I was just going to capture the moment/opportunity to support a forum member in appreciation for the positive feedback.  I got it covered here, thanks again for the offer!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)

my father in law drove a 68 Dodge 2500 for years.  My mother in law still has it.  She says it will never be sold.

He had a 413 Wedge that he always wanted to put in it, but we never found a transmission to put with it.  

I can still see that cable shifted transmission lever on the dash


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Thanks Pappy, not necessary, I was just going to capture the moment/opportunity to support a forum member in appreciation for the positive feedback.  I got it covered here, thanks again for the offer!


No man.  I would love to do it.  My little part of helping, since I am not close enough to help turn a wrench.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

Since I'm on a roll, might as well include our plumber friend who has been instrumental in moving this project along.

His former '69 Road Runner 383, all original, except 272/455 Purple Shaft cam on the engine refresh. (notice anything familiar rayjay???)


Current project, guess we better get on this one next! 1972 Duster with modified 360 4bbl, purple shaft cam, 3.91 gears, Doug Thorley headers.
If any of you have bumpers sitting around, the plumber would like to know!


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

Remember the Charger with the early Hemi ? It's probably parked around there somewhere.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 18, 2019)

When I worked at Hyde Olds in 72 the used car dept took in a 440 auto GTX. It needed the wheels balanced big time. While it was sitting waiting to have the wheels balanced I used it a few times to go pick up parts. At the time I had a 65 Galaxie, 390, factory 4 speed, black on black, bench seat, skinny tires, drum brakes of course. I thought it was fast. Ha. That GTX would set you back in the seat at 125 mph more than the Ford did at 10 mph. Yes, I was a stupid fool. Lucky to not have killed some innocent driver with my juvenile antics.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 18, 2019)

rayjay said:


> Remember the Charger with the early Hemi ? It's probably parked around there somewhere.


Man I sure do,!!! Black charger, maybe newer body style? radiused fenderwells (Nascar style), 392 Hemi, old guy, (seems silly to say that now...), always wore a cowboy hat, super nice to us "kids".  Beautiful workmanship for the time period.  Ironic, heard he was sick with cancer last time I saw him at a meet.  Wish I had pictures...


----------



## rayjay (Jun 20, 2019)

My last drag car. This would have been 93 or so. Ran all out it's best was a 12.63. To run Sportsman aka Footbrake I had to slow it down to 13.00. That red truck is about to get a free pass into the next round   I have that pic too....


----------



## normaldave (Jun 20, 2019)

Commerce! ?
Wait...did I just "like" a Camaro?  

"What in the wide, wide, world of sports is a goin' on here anyhow...?"


----------



## rayjay (Jun 20, 2019)

The guy that now does the jobs I can't do on the Dur and van used to have the same hybrid type of camaro. Alum bumper 77 body with a 78+ front end. For me I got to leave the bumper reinf off. Just some small tabs tying the bottom of the fascia to the core support. 

This guy had his camaro when he was still living in Denmark. Turbo charged motor, don't remember if sbc or bbc. Those crazies would build these bullets and then drive to Germany and let them loose on the autobahn. He ran his at over 180 mph. Insane. Awesome !!!!! You better have your aero figured out. He said his would suck the door windows out of position and scare the crap out of him.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 24, 2019)

"Bucket List" in the news today:
Hometown Headlines


----------



## normaldave (Jun 24, 2019)

Group of friends appeared this evening to pull the motor back out for inspection/repair and new cam and lifters.  Pulling a motor this soon after you installed it, reminds me of Yosemite Sam and the drawbridge... open it, close it...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2019)

normaldave said:


> "Bucket List" in the news today:
> Hometown Headlines


Great article,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2019)

You guys want to help with some bodywork,,,,????02,,,,2500,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Jun 27, 2019)

Too rusty for me, but I do live in Georgia.  I could probably help with engine and drivetrain, I've done some bodywork, one job amazingly good, but I take forever, and don't really like it. Man's got to know his limitations...

Update:
Motor at the machine shop, hopefully being "worked in" a tight schedule to get cleaned/checked out.  New cam and lifters to be installed, then rinse, lather, repeat on the engine install.

Discovered an error on my previous transmission escapades.  (I know, nobody believes I messed this up ), but the new front pump bushing, meant a partial transmission disassembly in the vehicle, and I didn't get the rear drum clutch pack seated properly, causing a bind.  (cue transfixer shaking his head about now...),     "You really should have just pulled the transmission and did this part on the bench...".  Got that all wrapped up, now just waiting, hoping to get it done while my friend is still able to drive and enjoy it.

Thanks again to all of you for your kind words and support.


----------



## normaldave (Jun 29, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> I just had to respond. I owned a 1970 AMX, 390, 4SPD. It was an awesome car that I left stored at my Dad's house when I got sent to Germany in 1981. I ended up selling it to buy a new BMW 320i, to cruise the autobahn.
> 
> This is not my car, but is just like it. Except that mine had a black hockey stick stripe vs the white on this one. It was a very fast car, faster than my 1969 Road Runner, but not as quick as the new Corvette I took to Germany on my 2nd tour in 1988.
> 
> View attachment 973352



"Paging model88_308 to the courtesy desk please..." 




69 AMX


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 30, 2019)

normaldave said:


> "Paging model88_308 to the courtesy desk please..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! Mine was a 1970. Less than 25,000 total were made in 68-70. It was not the most practical car for a Dad of two, but it sure was a fun car. We lived in N.C. in a house with a carport. After I'd wash it I'd pull it up in the carport, leave it idling in neutral, get a beer and sit there drinking that cold beer just listening to that 390. Lol....


----------



## normaldave (Jun 30, 2019)

In our last episode, I got to repair my goof up in the 727 transmission, we've reminisced a bit on the good ol' days of musclecar life, Joel has spent some time in the hospital with an infection, but seems to be doing better.  We're waiting on the phone call from the machine shop giving the new motor the "all clear", along with our new camshaft and lifters, even some of you have joined the crew!

What do bored mechanics do to kill time?  They find new projects of course!  Joel ordered a used tailgate from way out West, but his hinge pivots were so damaged, that they couldn't be used or repaired without major bodywork.  He warned us not to open the tailgate or we'd have 65+lbs of tailgate in our hand, since the only thing holding the tailgate in place was the latch itself.

What do we do, when faced with such a challenge on a 1971 Dodge D100 "Rustbucket"?  We call in help, Jeep J20 pickup owner-type help...humble, lovable, Geologist by trade, Superhero Fabricator extreme in the off time, able to leap tall buildings in a single bound, (well his is pretty tall).   It's jrobertsj20 to the rescue!

He drops by, looks at my hopeless case, says "let me think about it".  Next thing I know his truck is backing into the driveway, welder loaded, I kid you not, 30 minutes later, Joel has a working tailgate.

He copied the original design of his Jeep J20 pickup, we busted the rusted hinge plates off Joel's truck, and "J20 Man" (said in my best superhero radio announcer voice), fabbed up some cool adjustable spacing hinge swivels. 

He cleaned up a bit of rust, (well a lot actually):

Welded them in place:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145523239193665537Made a special flat sided nut for the left side to make the tailgate removable:

And Voila! problem solved:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145524037902376960Cut a notch in the rusty tailgate to fit the flatted nut to make it removable from the left side.  On old Dodge trucks, you have to unbolt the hinge plates to remove the tailgate.  It's a pain if it is rusty, nearly impossible if you have a rustbucket.

We showed the video of the working tailgate to Joel.  He was stunned.  He said when he felt better, he was just going to stand there for an hour, opening and closing the tailgate, and smiling.  I'm smiling right now, just thinking about it, and in gratitude for jrobertsj20 and his idea from his Jeep J20 truck.




Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,
Walking down the hill yesterday,I swear I saw a restored 71 Dodge truck like your guys roll by,,,,I could be wrong,,,,I was once,,,,?,,,,but even close to the same color,,,,but two toned,,,,

Lot of folks restore up here,,,,what else to do in the winter,,,,

I'll keep an eye out and try to grab a Pic,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Jul 1, 2019)

"Holy Moo-Cows!!!"  Look what the Little Brown Truck just delivered from NE GA Pappy!

Thank you kind sir, you people are indeed one of a kind.  This engine re-start is well on it's way to success. Can't wait until Joel sees this!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice,,,,got some great folks here,,,,that's for sure,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2019)

normaldave said:


> "Holy Moo-Cows!!!"  Look what the Little Brown Truck just delivered from NE GA Pappy!
> 
> Thank you kind sir, you people are indeed one of a kind.  This engine re-start is well on it's way to success. Can't wait until Joel sees this!
> View attachment 974681


I wish I were close enough to come and turn some wrenches with you guys.  Dylan loves to get elbow deep in any project involving a motor.  

He cranked my 7.3 Ford the other day, and came told me.. Dad, that thing blew a little gray smoke when it first cranked.  I think we need to tear it apart and rebuild it.  

I told him I would break both his arms if he put a wrench on that truck...


----------



## normaldave (Jul 2, 2019)

After visiting my friend at his home last night, I would have to say "the bucket is well below half-empty...".

While we all knew this story would likely not have a happy ending, it seemed we would have enough time.  (Isn't that always the case)?   There is God's time, and man's time, and our belief or disbelief, doesn't change that.

A very wise forum member related a story of his friend suffering from pancreatic cancer.  He regretted missing a lunch date, only to discover his friend had passed a week later.  *"Treasure every minute together"*, he said.   I think that's what they call, in the military, "a blinding flash of the obvious".  I have treasured these last few months, and yes down to minutes.  More to follow on that later.

So what about the project?  Last week, when Joel had to go into the hospital for a bit, one of our crew firmly said, "It's going to be finished...regardless." (and that's all he had to say about "that").  I had envisioned him driving the truck around as long as he could, then us driving him around in it, maybe even literally taking his final ride in it?  It would appear none of those options are going to happen.  The motor inspection/repair likely won't be ready in time.  In the meantime, we'll focus on our friend's last moments, ask that you continue to pray for him and his gathered family members from around the country.

I looked into the phrase, "kick the bucket".  Lots of explanations.  One included an old Catholic custom of placing a bucket of Holy Water on the table, at the feet of a dying individual so that people could come by, and dip/sprinkle the water onto the body.  Often times at the point of death the leg would stretch/kick and literally knock the "near empty" bucket off the table.

My friend, even with his acceptance of a terminal diagnosis, amazed us with his continued optimistic outlook all the way up to his recent and sudden change to limited responsiveness. I think he always saw his bucket as "half-full".  A lesson for all of us I think.  Thank you again for your response, support, prayers, and participation.  What I had intended to be a blessing to a sick friend, has ironically turned out to be a blessing on me and you.  The Lord kinda' has a funny way about that I suppose.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 2, 2019)

When I started my cancer journey in Sept 2015 my sister found a FB group for people with my rare surgery. I joined the group a couple of weeks after I got home from the 2 week hospital stay. At that time the group was a good source of inspiration, knowledge and insights unavailable from the doctors. BUT !!! Every day, somebody has lost their battle. Often, it is several. Many times it is someone you have made a connection with. You are normally finding out because a husband, wife, son, daughter, friend is posting the message. Their sadness is palpable. You just have to accept it. It's life. Nobody gets out alive.  Man is not in control. You just have to be happy to have interacted with the person.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Continued prayers to our friend,,,,and definitely very well written,,,,I'm grateful for your guys story here,,,,really shows there are still some good folks out there,,,,


----------



## oops1 (Jul 2, 2019)

I hate to hear that. Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 2, 2019)

One thing I would like to add is to look at the positive. Joel got to hear his motor run. That's a huge milestone. Yes, there was a glitch but it's a typical glitch. Just hearing the thing fire up had to be a huge thrill !!


----------



## normaldave (Jul 2, 2019)

Update:
Mercifully, my friend passed a short while ago.  Thanks again for all your support.

The plot thickens, (or at least takes a new direction).
This morning, I decided we wouldn't wait on the machine shop to "work in" the rebuild in a busy holiday schedule,  I would just pick it up, clean/inspect/rebuild/new cam, myself, taking advantage of two days off this week and get the truck running/driving asap, for whatever happens in the near future.

Stopped by the machine shop today, to discuss my new harebrained plot. He said "fine idea", but come back in the shop, something you need to see.  The motor had just been completely torn down for it's first inspection, way ahead of the potential schedule!  

Motor should be completely assembled, ready for pickup late Friday, and you gearheads know what that means, a new goal has automatically been set to have it running and driving by Saturday around lunchtime.  Back in the day, I'd have said "2AM Saturday morning...easy", but hey we're older now, and neighbors need to sleep, etc.  

So, "game on" again, but now with a different outcome.  Can a fella' take his "final ride" in a rustbucket truck instead of a hearse? (asking for a friend)


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Really sorry to hear,,,,prayers for the family,,,,

Good news on the engine though,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Update:
> Mercifully, my friend passed a short while ago.  Thanks again for all your support.
> 
> The plot thickens, (or at least takes a new direction).
> ...



Dave, I am so sorry to hear about your friend passing.   I know how that feels, and how it can affect the people around you.   I was driving up 76 into Clayton today, and saw a 68-72 Dodge pickup on the side of the road for sale. It was tan, but it made me think of you and your friend.  It also brought back memories of my father in law and his 68 D250..  We had put an used 318 in it, and I don't know if it was a lifter failing, or a weak valve spring, but at a certain RPM the engine would start sputtering and missing.  Pa named the old truck Mel, after Mel Tillis.  He said that truck was the only thing that stuttered worse than Mel Tillis.  

and Yes, I don't see why a 'rustbucket' can't be used for that final ride. After all, it has a working tail gate now.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 2, 2019)

Sad deal but the suffering is over and nobody ended up in jail for speeding or reckless driving last week


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2019)

rayjay said:


> Sad deal but the suffering is over and nobody ended up in jail for speeding or reckless driving last week



I think it would have been great to get one last speeding ticket before he had to leave.
I can just imagine him looking down and saying... huh... let's see you collect that fine!


----------



## rayjay (Jul 2, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I think it would have been great to get one last speeding ticket before he had to leave.
> I can just imagine him looking down and saying... huh... let's see you collect that fine!


Not if he ends up in jail. It CAN happen


----------



## normaldave (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks folks.  Not vehicle related, but worth sharing.  Woke to see this photo.
It was taken in Hokes Bluff, AL (about 1/2 hour West), of my friends home, soon after he passed yesterday. So it's just Weather...or not?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146273707637313541


----------



## rayjay (Jul 3, 2019)

Everything about this planet is a miracle.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 5, 2019)

Arrangements pending, for a service with military honors at the Georgia National Cemetery in Canton, GA.  (A 2-3 week window for scheduling).  Joel McCarroll Newsum was 55 years old.  USAF, including 3 tours Desert Storm+ . Henderson and Sons Rome, GA in charge of arrangements.





The family enthusiastically supported the idea of escorting Joel's cremated remains in his beloved truck, especially since he never got to drive it with his new motor installed.

Pray for our mechanical success as we install the engine (round #2) tonight/tomorrow, and prep the truck for a ride to Canton, in the heat, running 4.56 gears, 28" tall tires, and a fresh 416 cubic inch motor.  Vroom!

We have the right cam/lifters, and most certainly the right break-in oil/additive (thanks to NE GA Pappy!)




You people are absolutely awesome.  I find it ironic, during a time of loss, I seem to be having the time of my life...and reasonably speaking, I think my friend did too, here he is, unloading his new motor.




(The Lord certainly does work in mysterious ways...).


----------



## normaldave (Jul 6, 2019)

Joel's motor "Version 2.0" should be launched today...this pic taken just a few minutes ago.


"Merica..."


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2019)

So sorry for the loss of your friend. Comfort in knowing he is at peace now.

We have had two funeral processions in my community where the deceased was driven to the Cemetery in nontraditional vehicles. 
One was a prominent businessman. His casket was transported by one of his company tractor/trailers (flatbed).
The other was transported in his restored pickup.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you Dave for taking us along on this ride.  I am sorry that your friend did not get to see the whole thing come together but there can be no doubt that his final weeks were brightened by this effort.  We observers have had our spirits lifted as well.  

I am sorry for your loss and my thoughts and prayers will be with you and the family.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2019)

make a video of it running if you get the chance.  I would love to hear it.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 6, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Arrangements pending, for a service with military honors at the Georgia National Cemetery in Canton, GA.  (A 2-3 week window for scheduling).  Joel McCarroll Newsum was 55 years old.  USAF, including 3 tours Desert Storm+ . Henderson and Sons Rome, GA in charge of arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Forgive me if this is improper, but if you'd you think a nice display of flowers/greens from folks he never knew, but who got to know him, might be nice on the day he is interred, I'd like to be the first to send you some $$ to do something from his GON friends.

Just PM me your address and I'll send a little something along, if you'd think this proper. 

Thanks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Forgive me if this is improper, but if you'd you think a nice display of flowers/greens from folks he never knew, but who got to know him, might be nice on the day he is interred, I'd like to be the first to send you some $$ to do something from his GON friends.
> 
> Just PM me your address and I'll send a little something along, if you'd think this proper.
> 
> Thanks.



or maybe some $$ for gas.  That 416 is really gonna like gas, I'm thinking


----------



## normaldave (Jul 6, 2019)

"It's Alive..." A bit more tuning to do, but this one runs and sounds like it is supposed to. Thanks to everyone!  Joel's siblings were here to see the startup, the oldest brother hit the remote start switch for the break-in.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147597997477367809


----------



## oops1 (Jul 6, 2019)

That joker sounds awesome!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2019)

man, that makes me smile right there.   It sounds great.  I bet that is a beast.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 6, 2019)

Done a little more tuning...things are looking up.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147622482637205504No, I have no idea where those marks came from...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147629033250861061
If anyone wants to know about "the best little machine shop" in NW Georgia, who really went above and beyond, you can send me a PM (conversation).


----------



## normaldave (Jul 6, 2019)

This day just keeps getting better.  At the request of my friend, one of our boys agreed to hand paint a Frankenstein on the tailgate, he showed up this afternoon and knocked it out in no time.  Surpisingly, we agree it kinda' looks like Joel, the owner of the truck!
Our family artist, standing with his work...


----------



## rayjay (Jul 6, 2019)

That reminded me of getting a car done at the shop and doing launches on the parking lot to sort out the accelerator pump and then onto the trailer and off to the track


----------



## normaldave (Jul 6, 2019)

model88_308 said:


> Forgive me if this is improper, but if you'd you think a nice display of flowers/greens from folks he never knew, but who got to know him, might be nice on the day he is interred, I'd like to be the first to send you some $$ to do something from his GON friends.
> 
> Just PM me your address and I'll send a little something along, if you'd think this proper.
> 
> Thanks.



You people are incredible!

My wife is crying again...(not me of course, it's most certainly allergies to the rich fuel fumes from the exhaust). 

The original point of the post was to tell a story about a Veteran's bucket list and to remind us that relationships matter, and time is short.  Well, it has become so much more than that.

The family has been absolutely overwhelmed with news that strangers seem so interested and even provided support to the project.  I'm not one to solicit, but I will pass along the family's wishes:

Edit: updated link to organization (was npcf.us)
Pancreatic Cancer Action Network
In memory of: Joel Newsum
Be sure to notate Joel's sister, on the pancan page, if a gift is made in his memory:
Jennifer Bilby
305 Pineview Drive
Moore, SC 29369


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 7, 2019)

A very inspirational story. Thanks for sharing your journey with us


----------



## normaldave (Jul 8, 2019)

Local online newspaper does a follow up story on the Bucket List.
Frankenstein Lives


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice article,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Local online newspaper does a follow up story on the Bucket List.
> Frankenstein Lives



that is great.   I am glad to see the article.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 11, 2019)

I am truly honored to be a part of this project/event.  While I've always considered myself to be patriotic, I never thought it would so deeply impact me and connect me with so many others who are grateful to sleep under the blanket of freedom woven by our service members. 

*Update: 7/17/2019*

-Due to Funeral Home/Police regulations, the gathering at our place has been cancelled.

A procession, including Joel's truck, taking him for his "final ride" will leave Henderson and Sons Funeral Home North Chapel, Armuchee GA Friday July 26, at 1:00 PM, led by police escort, all the way to the Veterans Cemetery in Canton, GA, with the service/internment at 3:00 at the cemetery.  The family will invite attendees to join them at Williams Bros BBQ in Canton, following the service.

1 or 2 friends have mentioned joining with their antique trucks, hopefully I can connect with somebody with a military vehicle, or an Air Force vehicle to join us. Ought to be an awesome experience.  We'll take US 27 South, then GA Loop 1 From Rome, to US411 to Cartersville, then GA20 to the Cemetery in Canton. (Thanks NE GA Pappy and 4Hand, for the encouragement/ideas on the truck transport, for in our case, cremated remains).

Service details here:
https://www.hendersonandsons.com/obituary/joel-newsum

Your job is to pray that old rust bucket makes the trip without incident, and that between now and then, I get everything "ship shape" mechanically speaking, oh and if you run out of something to do, come join us and celebrate a veteran!  -yep I'm serious 

David


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 11, 2019)

normaldave said:


> I am truly honored to be a part of this project/event.  While I've always considered myself to be patriotic, I never thought it would so deeply impact me and connect me with so many others who are grateful to sleep under the blanket of freedom woven by our service members.
> 
> Joel's family asked us to help them host a remembrance gathering at our house in Rome, GA from 12:30-1:30 PM Friday July 26. -57 Yale Road NE, Rome, GA 30161.
> 
> ...


I truly wish I could be there,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Jul 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I truly wish I could be there,,,,


Thanks!
Bring the wife, look for property, (shhhh...) our heat index has only been around 102F the past few days...


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 11, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Thanks!
> Bring the wife, look for property, (shhhh...) our heat index has only been around 102F the past few days...


Tried to talk into Chattanooga area,,,,no luck,,,,she can't take the heat,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Was able to sign the guest book for Joel,,,,really Nice,,,,"Long live Frankenstein",,,,


----------



## normaldave (Jul 17, 2019)

normaldave said:


> *Update: 7/17/2019*
> 
> -Due to Funeral Home/Police regulations, the gathering at our place has been cancelled.
> 
> ...


Post updated to new procession plans.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 26, 2019)

Boys and girls, it's been a wild ride, thanks again for all your support and prayers.  I'll post "the rest of the story" later.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154764956707033088


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Boys and girls, it's been a wild ride, thanks again for all your support and prayers.  I'll post "the rest of the story" later.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154764956707033088


Wonderful,,,,what a beauty that ol Frankenstein is,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

On another note,,,,have been watching a video of an Honda cbx,6 cly,,,,teardown and rebuild on you tube,,,,sitting in the elements for thirty years,,,,bent #1 cylinder rod,,,,found a large box staple inside the engine????Really good video,,,,multiple parts,,,,lots of great detail,,,,


----------



## rayjay (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> On another note,,,,have been watching a video of an Honda cbx,6 cly,,,,teardown and rebuild on you tube,,,,sitting in the elements for thirty years,,,,bent #1 cylinder rod,,,,found a large box staple inside the engine????Really good video,,,,multiple parts,,,,lots of great detail,,,,


YouTube has basically replaced the TV for me. Other than F1, NHRA [ which is going downhill fast ] and specials like the PBS Space documentaries I don't watch TV. I can watch YT for hours . We should start a YT thread listing our favorite channels.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 28, 2019)

"Bucket List" -The Final Chapter.

For those who have been playing along, thank you so much on behalf of Joel's family. Your support and enthusiasm spurred us on, when the situation looked bleak.  It was a wonderful outcome, but not without struggles along the way.

*Procession:*
The Patriot Guard Riders showed up in force to escort Joel's remains all the way from Rome to Canton, and the Georgia Veterans Memorial Cemetery

Led by this special Patriot Guard Hero Escort Dodge Charger. Note the Air Force Seal on the fender!


I had the honor of driving the hearse, carrying Joel's ashes behind the  Patriot Guard Riders, along with his best friend Ryan (the plumber who helped on the project)


When I came thundering in driving Frankenstein at the funeral home, most vehicles were already in line. As I rounded the building approaching my spot, I had to "blip the throttle" of course, to clear a path.  The funeral director told me that the family said "He'd know which truck it was" when I arrived.  He told me they were right...

I've seen these escorts before, but being part of it was the most amazing experience and honor I've ever had.  I'm tearing up now just writing about it.

Floyd County Sheriff Deputies mounted up in mutiple white Dodge Hemi Chargers to clear the path.  Let me tell you folks, you ain't seen nothing like it.  When I can feel the wind blast of a Hemi Charger blowing by me at ~ 100mph to catch the next intersection, and it shakes Frankenstein the truck, now that's moving on! 

They played leap frog, closing intersections all the way from Armuchee, through Rome, and out to the County line

Sheriff Burkhalter's boys were the ultimate professionals, each standing at attention, arms crossed behind their backs, outside their patrol car as the motorcade went through each intersection.

When we hit the county line, all the patrol cars had gotten back ahead of us on Hwy 411, with every Deputy standing outside his vehicle in full dress uniform saluting the flags of the Patriot Guard, as they passed, and then immediately switching to "hand over heart" after the last flag passed, and my "hearse" passed with the family following immediately behind me.  "In God We Trust' indeed in Floyd County, and thank you to Sheriff Tim Burkhalter and his excellent staff!

People stopped everywhere, even divided highways, tractor trailers, several people got out of their cars, stood at attention, a cement truck driver, a young man in a convertible.  I was told these were likely other Veterans.  It didn't matter that they didn't know this young man, all they needed to know was that he got up each day, went to work, and helped weave the blanket of freedom we sleep comfortably under each night.
Patriot Guard Mission Call for Joel Newsum: (be sure to track these folks down and tell them thanks)
Patriot Guard Mission

As we entered the Georgia Veterans Cemetery, the lead escorts broke off, and and we were directed to a staging area, on the way there, there was a single Patriot Guard rider to escort us, the sole defender, he was an Air Force Veteran, who had the honor of riding with the official U.S. Air Force flag on his bike along with the United States Flag.  I got out of the truck to thank him, I'm pretty sure I just stood there and blubbered something stupid.  He just said, "It's my honor and privilege sir".

*The Service*:
Our time arrived, and we were led to an outdoor pavilion.  Frankenstein was to stop about 30 feet behind the funeral director car.  Every Patriot Rider stood guarding the entry to the pavilion Their bike U.S. Flags by there side. The American Legion VFW from Rome, stood across the drive in full dress. Commands were issued, attentions snapped, arms in order, and Joel's cremated remains along with his father's (James Newsum USN WWII) were escorted under the pavilion, with two tri-corner flags, followed by family, then attendees.

I was asked to speak along with Ryan, then the American Legion took over for military honors.  3 volleys x 7, Taps with a real bugle, Flags opened then folded, (no caskets), then 3 shell casings presented to the family, (Duty, Honor, Country), Presidential paperwork, and more.  Then Patriot Guards made presentations, and the ceremony closed, with internment in nearby mausoleum cabinets.

Cont'd


----------



## normaldave (Jul 28, 2019)

*Bucket list-Service cont'd*:
Amazing facility.  Worth a visit.  Look it's JRobertsJ20, in his Jeep truck, U.S. Flag on display, that guy really gets around!

Joel's siblings with Frankenstein. All have served, even his sister married an Army Ranger.

Oldest at age 71 flew his home built Vans R4 plane all the way from Phoenix, AZ!

A gathering at Williams Bros. BBQ in Canton, his sister said for us to "celebrate life".


----------



## rayjay (Jul 28, 2019)

Really awesome !!


----------



## normaldave (Jul 28, 2019)

Frankenstein lives, (hopefully for more than a few days this time...).
So my friend managed to pick the "perfect storm" combination of parts that didn't play well together during break-in.  The machine shop was stumped, we were stumped, seems most everybody but rayjay was stumped, and I think this build even threw a couple by him too.

We lost two camshaft and lifter sets.  I was ready to give up, the family was ready to give up. I just didn't think I had another "try" in me.  Woke up one morning, talked with my wife, we decided I had to do something.  I had previously just installed somebody else's part choices, and machine shop's work, I didn't do the "build" myself.

This time I decided I would rebuild it the way I would if it were just me, because  I had just gone off on my own tangent, taking a big chance with this unknown cause of failure, it was, well...just me.  I ordered a Lunati Voodoo cam in a smaller duration, and larger lift, based on a Mopar grind.  268/276 and .474/.513 lift at 106 degrees.  I chose some Crower Cam "camsaver" hi-lube lifters designed to shift more oil down the side of the lifter to the face.

Crower camsaver lifters have a "flat" machined on the side to increase oil flow.

I ran across a online contact at Crower camshaft in San Diego, California.  He seemed sharp on small block Mopars, so I took a chance and emailed him asking for supporting comments on the "camsaver" lifters his company built, in hopes that I had made a good decision.  I included the engine specs and pictures of the damaged lifters and rocker that had a pushrod punched through it just to give him background.

I hit "send" on the email, and I kid you not, within 2 minutes, my phone was ringing from California, "Hey man, this is Shane at Crower, got a minute?". Sure, I stammered, what's up?  "I know what the problem is with your motor...I just have a couple questions".  Turns out that modern machining of the new crank, rods, and pistons, combined with the high volume oil pump in this old block, created a high pressure point in the lifter galley during prime and break in.  Literally hydro locked the rear lifters.  Add to that the excess spring pressure, (rayjay mentioned this possibility earlier), of the Edelbrock heads, and the lack of zinc and phosphate in the modern oils all combined to do the motor in.  Here is Shane, "relaxing" on the weekend, His small block Dart now runs ~9.80s in the 1/4 mile.  He's a mechanical engineer to boot. I'm pretty sure he knows his stuff.

But NE GA Pappy sent the right stuff didn't he?  Of course, it was perfect, but was wasted on the high volume (not high pressure mind you), oil pump, and strong valve springs, combined with the Mopar lifter bore layout.

Solution: swap for stock oil pump, install weak 318 vallve springs for break in, do everything else the same, run 20 minutes, shut down, swap back to Edelbrock high performance springs another 20 minutes, idle down, and final tune.  Finished the break in late Wednesday night, funeral service Friday, cutting it close.

Finally!  It made it to Canton and back without a hitch. Thanks again for following along.  I highly recommend Crower Cams, service was above and beyond on Shane's part.  Kinda wish I hadn't already ordered the cam elsewhere, but it runs like a scalded dog now with the Lunati cam successfully setup and centerlined.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155637752064598021
Another big thank you to my wonderful wife, all the friends who helped with this project, NE GA Pappy for special oil and additive, Larry Smith Auto Machine Shop for donating shop time on the 2nd rebuild, even people I don't know, like you folks here on the forum, and Shane at Crower Cams in California.

We're pretty sure our friend would have loved this motor in his old rustbucket truck.  Well at least he got to take his only, and final ride in Frankenstein during his funeral.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Looked like a great service,,,,wish I could've been there,,,,say hello to the family please from a fellow AF Vet,,,,


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 2, 2019)

Amazing story!!

Rest in peace Joel!


----------



## normaldave (Aug 2, 2019)

More project notes.
So any of you fellow gearheads get tired of noisy, leaky exhaust header gaskets?  I found the best set out there.  Graphite impregnated, torque them to 20 ft/lbs, (not more than that), and you're done.  Remflex gaskets.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157390615111446528


----------



## normaldave (Aug 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159174285526781952


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sorry for the loss of your friend and a member of the hot rod community. That is a fine thing you did.


----------



## normaldave (Aug 30, 2019)

Well Friends, the saga continues, similar to the story of "How the mouse got the cheese".

-My friend Joel, in his will, left the truck, (Frankenstein the monster). and his personal possessions to our friend the plumber.  Remember, Joel lived alone, no family.

-The plumber has way more vehicle projects than he can manage already, but he happened to be in financial need.  

-I have a '67 Dart Convertible, 273 V8 Power Pak, that has been sleeping peacefully in storage for over 20 years awaiting completion of restoration.  The Frankenstein motor will drop right into the Dart, and get it back on the road.




 -We made a cash offer for the motor that I "brought to life", and a second offer for the whole truck, as my wife has started to really like the "old rustbucket".  

-The plumber sold us the whole truck, he got some relief, we got a truck and/or a motor.  Another friend has expressed interest in the truck body, rust and all.  We'll see when the time comes.

-My wife wants to drive it to work intimidate staff and students at her school.

-As of yesterday, Frankenstein has returned to live with us permanently!
-Here he is, back in "the laboratory" awaiting a 3/8" aluminum fuel line upgrade to take care of some driveability and vapor lock issues.

-And that's how the mouse got the cheese.  Everybody wins, and we are able to continue to honor our friend's gearhead legacy, by keeping his project, "in the family" of his friends.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Well Friends, the saga continues, similar to the story of "How the mouse got the cheese".
> 
> -My friend Joel, in his will, left the truck, (Frankenstein the monster). and his personal possessions to our friend the plumber.  Remember, Joel lived alone, no family.
> 
> ...


Great,,,,congrats,,,,


----------



## normaldave (Jul 3, 2020)

So our friend passed July 2, 2019.  Today, we decided to make a road trip to visit Georgia National Cemetery, kicking off Independence Day weekend.  His beloved 1971 Dodge D100 led the way.
Hopefully, you can scroll through to the other pictures

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279163046053675010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279168462561120257


----------

